# a rhyme



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

One little birdie sitting in a tree
going tweet tweet tweet tweet
look at me.

Two little birdies sitting on top of a bus
going tweet tweet tweet tweet
look at us.


Three little birdies high in the sky
going tweet tweet tweet tweet
see how we fly.

One little boy getting mad at birdies song
going tweet tweet tweet tweet
all day long.

This angry boy got a gun from daddy's shed
and those tweet tweet tweeters ended up dead.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

wow wat a touching poem...im crying now lol.

boo hoo hoo


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

no, oh my!


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

SazzyB said:


> One little birdie sitting in a tree
> going tweet tweet tweet tweet
> look at me.
> 
> ...


HAVING A BAD DAY? LOL! :frown2:


----------

